# Amazing photo's of City Cats



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I found this link on a photo forum and were amazed!

http://www.pbase.com/streetkid/city_cats_

The photo's are of city cats (sad but true) and they are going to be published in a book called Alley Cats - Urban Tails. http://alleycatphotos.com/

Have a look and be amazed of wonderful photography as well as of wonderful and cute cats. Hopefully the book is good so it'll be a great present for future cat lovers who are thinking of adopting a shelter cat.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh,  that's just heartbreaking. That's the kind of work I would like to do with my photography, but it is still very sad to see those kitties like that. I will have to remember to look for that book.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Gorgeous photos. I couldn't stop looking at them. The one entitled 'Sadness..." really got to me.


----------



## knox. (Aug 15, 2004)

I sincerely appreciate the very kind words . . Personally, I don't see the photos ONLY as heartbreaking, as I am taking better care of the alleycats in my alley, then I do of myself. *smile* 

Though my hope is that it should remind people how important it is to spay and neuter. Again, thank you for the very kind words. Everything, even 'alley cats' need love and tenderness. Even someone like myself (primarily a dog person) should help underdogs be it human or animal. . . just like all of you do.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh here you are! We can tell you in person! You do amazing work. Not just the photos, but the care you give to these animals who wouldn't get any otherwise. It was good to hear of the ones that got homes, and that they all at least knew what it was like for someone to help them. They are brave little soldiers, and your photos really touched my heart. I would love to buy that book. 

Rest assured -- most people on this forum are HIGHLY supportive of spaying and neutering. Some of us are constantly preaching to people about unwanted kittens and unnecessary births. I for one will keep up the preaching, don't worry. You're doing a great thing by spreading the word through your talent.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Absolutely gorgeous photography.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

knox. said:


> I sincerely appreciate the very kind words . . Personally, I don't see the photos ONLY as heartbreaking, as I am taking better care of the alleycats in my alley, then I do of myself. *smile*
> 
> Though my hope is that it should remind people how important it is to spay and neuter. Again, thank you for the very kind words. Everything, even 'alley cats' need love and tenderness. Even someone like myself (primarily a dog person) should help underdogs be it human or animal. . . just like all of you do.


WOW! You made my day! I wrote on your pbase gallery that I was going to link to your album here and you show up. I'm so happy!!!!

I did promote your photos on a Swedish cat forum as well (but I don't think you can read swedish) and many are impressed and hope that the book will sell in Sweden (either in english or translated to swedish).

Reason why I wanted to promote the photo's is that I'm a happy amatuer myself, but also because I think it's so important to spread the word about alley cats and the importance of neutering and spaying.

Hmm.... selling copies are you?? I'd love to have a print... or one as a background picture on my computer desktop. Only problem is... too hard to pick ONE!!! They are all great photo's and delicious!!! 

<-- easily excited


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Amazing photos*

What truly beautiful photos!
Very poignant also.

seashell


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I just got to see the photos..so beautiful. I feed ferals too; yesterday I was wachting them and thinking about taking their pictures, the kittens were napping against their waterbowl, others sprawled around the parked trucks..So very much like these photos..thank-you


----------

